# Just Curious Poll



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Christmas is around the corner...... Curious to see how many folks are giving prep minded gifts this christmas..... to non prepper friends and family.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I voted that I won't give prep gifts. 

Interesting poll, though.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Most of my gift are for children or teens. 

However, the adults pick names out of a cup. I usually buy my brothers some sort of blade, if that counts. We all collect blades


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

I know my wife is buying me a prep minded gift  I may have told her what to get lol


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a friend who watched the house while I was away. Wanted him to check on water in the basement in case of heavy rain. He said he wants to do beginner prepping after seeing my food stash, his wife won't have it. I've known this guy for 35 years, best friends, just can't get him to wear the pants. Just how good of friends are we, He's as liberal as they come, Obama does no wrong, me, I'm 180 from that. I won't throw that time as friends away just because he has his head up his....


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I listen to Dave Ramsey religiously everyday and a few years ago he was giving away his newest book...... but the trick was that you had to pay it forward to someone that could use the advise. Well I took that idea and ran with it, one year I gave everyonenon my list the Total Money Makeover book. Best idea ever....... I still get thank yous and it is nice to see you helped someone. 

This year I have decided to give everyone a preparedness book, have decided on one yet, but that is my goal this year.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I can just see the look of excitement as she unwraps a case of bottled water and some MREs. Actually, I can see the look of excitement turn to a hard glare as she reaches for her .40 and lights my ass up. Ummm, no thanks.

She will be getting some nice jewelry. Please don't tell her it's a potential barter item. Shhhhh, that's our secret, OK?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Family already thinks we are nuts. Kids get cash, grandson gets everything, liberal sister and brother in law get some cookies. Inor and I sometimes get a prep thingy together. However, after thinking about it, I might just get everyone the LDS book just to see their reaction.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

What's that saying? You can lead a Horse to water but you cannot make him drink.....


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Family already thinks we are nuts. Kids get cash, grandson gets everything, liberal sister and brother in law get some cookies. Inor and I sometimes get a prep thingy together. However, after thinking about it, I might just get everyone the LDS book just to see their reaction.


Another ignorant question for you..... I thought LDS stood for church of Latter Day Saints, that is obviously not what uou are saying because I have seen those initials on other threads. What is it?

Yes, please.laugh at me because I do believe I should know this already lol


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hubby, whether he knows/likes it or not, is getting me a gun. That's settled then. 

My SIL just started prepping and I'm still working out what to get her. It's exciting having someone in the fam to drool over gear with! I was thinking since that whole side of the family is starting to think about prepping that I might get something along those lines for everyone. They're all so darned hard to buy for anyway.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

techtony said:


> Another ignorant question for you..... I thought LDS stood for church of Latter Day Saints, that is obviously not what uou are saying because I have seen those initials on other threads. What is it?
> 
> Yes, please.laugh at me because I do believe I should know this already lol


It does stand for Latter Day Saints. They have a booklet on a one year storage plan. If you gave one to every member of your family it might make them think you are not only a "crazy prepper" but that you are changing religions too! I know my family would go over backwards to "get me back on course again".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Families security is number 1 I will again this year be giving Firearms


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmm. I want to say and ask so many things right now, but I will reserve it.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Families security is number 1 I will again this year be giving Firearms


Hell, you may want to give ammo first.... if you can afford it. I just had sticker shock over 100 rnds.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't suppose you're adopting... :lol:



Smitty901 said:


> Families security is number 1 I will again this year be giving Firearms


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

techtony said:


> Christmas is around the corner...... Curious to see how many folks are giving prep minded gifts this christmas..... to non prepper friends and family.


I also voted that way since that the closest i could get to not giving any gifts. I can explain myself but you probably don't want to read it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Family already thinks we are nuts. Kids get cash, grandson gets everything, liberal sister and brother in law get some cookies. Inor and I sometimes get a prep thingy together. However, after thinking about it, I might just get everyone the LDS book just to see their reaction.


Bout the same situation for me..Hehe


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

techtony said:


> Another ignorant question for you..... I thought LDS stood for church of Latter Day Saints, that is obviously not what uou are saying because I have seen those initials on other threads. What is it?
> 
> Yes, please.laugh at me because I do believe I should know this already lol


Yes - actually that is what she is saying. Part of the Mormon religion is that they should be prepared (basically preppers in our vocabulary). They have an awesome book that is basically a set of essays, check lists and reprints from a bunch of survivalist websites. They offer it for free in a PDF format or printed and bound for around $25. It is worth every cent to get the printed version.

Although we are not Mormon, we both have a TON of respect for them. Every Mormon we have met seems to be decent folk and they take the whole prepping and freedom thing very seriously. Do your own research, but I really like the Mormons (except Harry Reid of course - hopefully they will excommunicate his sorry ass).


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

My husband tells me he got 500 rounds of 9mm and I think I'm the luckiest girl.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

techtony said:


> Hell, you may want to give ammo first.... if you can afford it. I just had sticker shock over 100 rnds.


 We covered the ammo supply issue pre-Obama . We saw it coming when he first ran.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to get a new genset for the new house.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I try to give gifts that someone can use, if it is a prepping thing then they can use it as such or not, their choice.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife and I decided the in 2011 we wouldn't be buying gifts anymore. We normally get what we want at the time we need it so it isn't a big deal. We still buy our daughter stuff but she is grown now. I think this year I am gonna make her a GHB with all she would need to get home. She has hinted to that for some time now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not a Mormon either but the people I know are really good people. Many I know through ham radio. Mormons were preppers long before any of the rest of us even considered it. I recently ordered this from LDS because it was such a good deal.

Starter Kit - store.lds.org


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not giving any prep gifts out. I don't like to push ideas on people that aren't interested. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Some things like clothing or a good pair of boots can be multi purpose, meaning they are good practical gifts that are useful in a bad situation as well.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I'm not a Mormon either but the people I know are really good people. Many I know through ham radio. Mormons were preppers long before any of the rest of us even considered it. I recently ordered this from LDS because it was such a good deal.
> 
> Starter Kit - store.lds.org


I bought one of those myself, pretty good deal. Of course I then had to buy a grain mill to make use of the wheat.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone find it odd to give prep gifts to people that aren't interested in the lifestyle? I mean, isn't gift giving more about the other person than about you and your beliefs.
Op, if you would prefer I take this question to my own thread...just yell. I don't want to hijack yours.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im the only one that's really prep minded. But this Christmas, I will be giving my mom a really cool flashlight/lantern and my nephew who seems like he is starting to kind of get interested in prepping is getting a game processing knife set and a Tanto style sheath knife. Everyone else in the family is a card carrying sheep that would be hopeless lost and dependent on someone else.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Does anyone find it odd to give prep gifts to people that aren't interested in the lifestyle? I mean, isn't gift giving more about the other person than about you and your beliefs.
> Op, if you would prefer I take this question to my own thread...just yell. I don't want to hijack yours.


Bump!


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> What's that saying? You can lead a Horse to water but you cannot make him drink.....


You can lead a horse to water but a pencil must be led:roll: I'll be giving DNA kits so when SHTF we can identify the "non-preppers" with ease...:lol:


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I am one of those people that gives gifts according to their needs. I will be giving equipment away  my family and friends will suck it up


----------

